# Oil Disposal



## Nogat (Aug 23, 2005)

Car n00b here...

I have a home depot 5-gallon bucket full of oil. Where do I take it for disposal? How does it work? Do I get the bucket back?


----------



## johnnynoc (Sep 1, 2005)

Take it to a gas station or somewhere like jiffy lube...maybe they will charge you a few bucks for disposal.


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought you could get paid for recycling your old oil?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

myquitehead said:


> I thought you could get paid for recycling your old oil?



you can, if you have alot of it.

unfortunately, the oil harvesters don't even bother coming out if it's less than 100 gallons.

and even then, it's only about 12 cents per gallon.


here where i live, i can pour it into a 1 gallon milk jug, and put it next to my recycling, and they will take 1 per week.

it has to be a plastic 1 gallon MILK jug though, and i have no idea why it matters, but they won't take it in a plastic one gallon gatorade jug....

anyhow, you might call up your recycling collector, and see if they have a similar policy.

it's definately going to be cheaper.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Autozone takes used oil.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

there ya go, that too.

i actually remember the recycling sign in their window.

i think all autozone stores accept it, regardless of location.


----------

